# Oh come on! Yet another new translation!?



## J. Dean (Apr 18, 2012)

This one basically turns the Bible into a screenplay: In the beginning was the Voice

I'm a long ways from being a "one translation is the only translation" person, but do we really need something like this????


----------



## Fly Caster (Apr 18, 2012)

> The name Jesus Christ doesn’t appear in The Voice, a new translation of the Bible...



'Nuff said...


----------



## Jeff Burns (Apr 18, 2012)

If all the money put into this project were allocated to translations for people groups who don't have a Bible in their languages, we'd be a lot closer to fulfilling the Great Comission. Instead, we have one more English paraphrase to fill up book shelves next to countless other paraphrases. What a waste.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Apr 18, 2012)

A lot of this is driven by stores like Lifeway and their insistance of running as a for profit business instead of simply being the publishing and distributing arm of the SBC whose chief aim is the spread of the gospel and God's Word. Once it became a for profit business, decisions were made based on what sells.


----------



## Jack K (Apr 18, 2012)

Fly Caster said:


> > The name Jesus Christ doesn’t appear in The Voice, a new translation of the Bible...
> 
> 
> 
> 'Nuff said...



In fairness, the story says that's because "Christ" is translated "Anointed One." It's not as if Jesus were edited out completely. They just want to use words, phrases and styles readers can understand and feel comfortable with even if those readers don't have any prior familiarity with Christianity.

The fact is, most churchgoers in America don't know what "Christ" means or even that it's a title. And many, many Americans have practically no Bible literacy. That's one reason for translations like this one. Publishers feel a need to make the Bible accesible to a generation that knows little about it and won't invest the time to study and learn about it. Another reason is the sentiment that we don't need continuity with the church's history and the collected understanding and lingo that has dominated discussions in the church for centuries. We can do better by starting over.

I mostly disagree, especially with that second reason. But their arguments are not entirely without any merit. And this particular version does not seem to be trying to edit Jesus out of the text.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Apr 18, 2012)

Ok...we've got three solid translations of the Scriptures in English (ESV, NASB, and KJV). Can we please stop putting out new English versions?


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Apr 18, 2012)

Did anyone else notice that they completely butchered John 1:1?


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Apr 18, 2012)

O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:


> Ok...we've got three solid translations of the Scriptures in English (ESV, NASB, and KJV). Can we please stop putting out *new English versions*?



That sounds like a great one....the New English Version....coming out in 2015....

It will offer replacement adjectives with the touch of the text....


----------



## Galatians220 (Apr 18, 2012)

[h=3]2 Timothy 4:2-4[/h]King James Version (KJV)

 [SUP]2[/SUP]Preach the word; be instant in season, out of season; reprove, rebuke, exhort with all long suffering and doctrine.
 [SUP]3[/SUP]For the time will come when they will not endure sound doctrine; but after their own lusts shall they heap to themselves teachers, having itching ears;
 [SUP]4[/SUP]And they shall turn away their ears from the truth, and shall be turned unto fables.

[h=3]2 Corinthians 2:16-17[/h]King James Version (KJV)

 [SUP]16[/SUP]To the one we are the savour of death unto death; and to the other the savour of life unto life. And who is sufficient for these things?
 [SUP]17[/SUP]For we are not as many, which *corrupt* the word of God: but as of sincerity, but as of God, in the sight of God speak we in Christ.

[h=3]2 Corinthians 2:16-17[/h]English Standard Version (ESV)

[SUP]16 [/SUP] to one a fragrance from death to death, to the other a fragrance from life to life. Who is sufficient for these things?[SUP]17 [/SUP]For we are not, like so many, *peddlers* of God's word, but as men of sincerity, as commissioned by God, in the sight of God we speak in Christ.

[SUP][h=3]2 Corinthians 2:16-17[/h]New King James Version (NKJV)

[SUP]16 [/SUP]To the one _we are_ the aroma of death _leading_ to death, and to the other the aroma of life _leading_ to life. And who _is_sufficient for these things? 

[/SUP][SUP]17 [/SUP]For we are not, as so many,[SUP][a][/SUP]*peddling* the word of God; but as of sincerity, but as from God, we speak in the sight of God in Christ.

[h=3]2 Corinthians 2:16-17[/h]The Message (MSG)
[SUP]16-17[/SUP]This is a terrific responsibility. Is anyone competent to take it on? No— *but at least we don't take God's Word, water it down, and then take it to the streets to sell it cheap.* We stand in Christ's presence when we speak; God looks us in the face. We get what we say straight from God and say it as honestly as we can.

"Itching ears" result in wanting to change God's word - and to reap monetary benefits for doing it. Thomas Nelson publishes the NKJV - and also "The Voice." (The Voice (Bible translation) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)
 A profitable publisher must keep its markets churning...


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Apr 20, 2012)

Anyone else find translation for "The Message" to be a bit ironic?


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 20, 2012)

> Jesus: What is it that you want?
> 
> Two Disciples: We'd like to know where You are staying. Teacher, may we remain at Your side today?
> 
> Jesus: Come and see. Follow Me, and we will camp together.



The "Writing/Creative Team" included folks as diverse as Chuck Smith, Donald Miller, and Brian McLaren.

*The Translation Team*
Ben C. Blackwell, PhD, professor
Joseph Blair, ThD, professor
Darrell Bock, PhD, professor
Beverly Burrow, PhD, teacher
David Capes, PhD, dept. chair/professor
Alan Culpepper, PhD, dean/professor
Peter H. Davids, PhD, pastor/professor
J. Andrew Dearman, PhD, ThD, professor
Joseph Dodson, PhD, professor
Brett Dutton, PhD, pastor/professor
Dave Garber, PhD, professor
Mark S. Gignilliat, PhD, professor
Peter Rhea Jones, Sr., PhD, pastor/prof.	
Sheri Klouda, PhD, professor
Tremper Longman III, PhD, professor
Creig Marlowe, PhD, dean/professor
Troy Miller, PhD, professor
David Morgan, PhD, professor
Frank Patrick, PhD, professor
Chuck Pitts, PhD, professor
Brian Russell, PhD, professor
Felisi Sorgwe, PhD, pastor/professor
Kristi Swenson, PhD, professor
Jack Wisdom, JD, lawyer
Nancy de Claisse Walford, PhD, professor
Kenneth Waters, Sr., PhD, professor


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Apr 20, 2012)

I only recognized one of those names.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 20, 2012)

From the pit


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 21, 2012)

Amen. The notion of Brian McLaren being allowed anywhere near Bible translation is an incredible oversight/foolish idea.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Apr 21, 2012)

Is there ANY modern strange translation that Tremper Longman _isn't_ involved with?!


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 21, 2012)

> Unlike the updated New International Version or the Common English Bible -- both released last year -- much of "The Voice" is formatted like a screenplay or novel. Translators cut out the "he said" and "they said" and focused on dialogue.
> 
> So in Matthew 15, when Jesus walks on the water, scaring his followers, their reaction is immediate:
> 
> ...



???


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 21, 2012)

O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:


> I only recognized one of those names.



Donald Miller is the author of the wildly popular (with Millennials) books that challenge many traditional approaches and have been popular with the emergents. One of his books is being released as a movie this spring: "Blue like Jazz."

Brian McLaren is the king of the emergent, post-moderan, uber-cool emergents.

I'm assuming that Chuck Smith is THE Chuck Smith, founder of Calvary Chapel.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 23, 2012)

Leonard Sweet's connection to the Voice project was all I needed to know that this would be a disaster filled with metaphysical mumbo-jumbo.

AMR


----------



## glazer1972 (May 7, 2012)

No Christ = No good.


----------



## Bad Organist (May 8, 2012)

*Oh come on! Yet another new translation!?*



O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:


> Ok...we've got three solid translations of the Scriptures in English (ESV, NASB, and KJV). Can we please stop putting out new English versions?



Why stop now! It is just your opinion which are good. And that is the problem. Everybody has their opinion. There seems to always be room for another translation or 2. And there are plenty of academics who don't mind being on a project to produce another "version"

I'm not sure that there has been a warrant in over 20 years for a new translation. The "church" however that may be defined hasn't asked for it. And I strongly believe that the Holy Scriptures are God's gift to the church. I don't see that the english language has changed much in the last 50 years, that "versions" that came out say 40 or 50 years ago are incomprehensible. And there are some translations that say in their prefaces there is so much new scholarship out there that warrants new translations. They just don't give examples of how that scholarship has changed things.

So, as long as there is no oversight as to what constitutes the holy scriptures in english, you will see a continuous stream of new translations, whether for good or bad.

With all these various "versions", one also sees a continued shortening of the shelf-life of versions. This also affects how the authority of scripture is perceived. 

I for one, do not consider all these "versions" a blessing.

Arie Vandenberg
F C of Scotland
Toronto, Canada


----------



## christiana (May 8, 2012)

Coming up next will likely be the DIY bible, where one can edit out 'offensive' passages on God's wrath and/or specific commandments and just keep all the sweet promises and love passages!


----------

